#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Looking to rent Home in Chiang Mai-4 Bedrooms

## sally

Hi, I came onto this site by accident & am happy I did.
We are moving to Thialand & looking for a home big enough for a family-5.It needs to be in Chiang Mai close enough to Muang San Phi Suan area as the children will go to school there. Any ideas welcomed & needs to be furnished or is it easy enough to rent or hire furniture. Thanks
Sally

----------

